# Wallerscote Island, Northwich : Summer 2013



## Mars Lander (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought I'd get this up before something else gets in the way.

ProjectMayhem and I were having a day of lols not bothering whether we got in places or not, just happily bumbling about like explore bees looking for some explore rose to shove our respective proboscis in and extract some explore nectar, we got to see some interesting tasters but not the the main meal. Nearing the end of the day he mentioned the Soda Ash works and I didn't realise he meant Wallerscote at first. When he told me Mr Saint had been I was on the fone immediately for the full briefing, so cheers Mr. Saint  who also explains what soda ash is, in his ace report.... [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=27061"]here..[/ame]


I have wanted to get here for a looooong time and pouring over google maps of it I could never work out which bit you actually head for. One half of the site is live and the other part is ....live, well kinda you couldn't say it was totally abandoned but am guessing they just use it for storage and not in any way for production. With all the lights still on, bathing parts in eerie glows and machines humming away, this place was the closest yet to being in that classic Valve game _Half Life_. Think mini pyestock with the eleky still on and set in a winter scene because of the copius amounts of soda ash.

These images are from different visits , explored firstly with ProjecyMayhem then Sshhhh..... Luckypants and Easy Tigger.

Getting in isn't that hard and is proper James Bond haha.

It don't matter what time you get here or when you leave but the best time is when there is a bit of natural light left and the electric lights together to get fire the and ice look 

Am trying to get at least one 360 in my reports now, there not quick for me to do, with a key dangling on the end of my lens as a plumb line , held on by a blob of blue tack, if you click here you can move your mouse about and look round just like your stood there !

Look around in 360




soda by Key Powt, on Flickr

When ProjctMayhem and I first went we heard a strange banging sound we thought for what seemed an age some rampant pikies upto metal work and hid in a bush for a cig or 2 , eventually drawing the conclusion it was some defunct machine gone wonky we pressed on.

AS well as the maze of industrial gangways and machinery ,theres this knackered up derby building to get some a typical peely paint etc shots this is the decontamination room ...





and where Mr Freeman would of started his _Half Life_ adventures lets start looking for Head Crabs and aliens...





Inside the Mothership all is quiet save for the hummings and hissing of strange contraptions from unknown worlds (well I don't know a thing about Soda Ash production so its all alien to me anyways)





Only Aliens or people with aliens in mind would have doors like this wouldn't they?





getting deeper in , kinda feeling relaxed now , hopefully in the event of someone coming in here for whatever reason, we are lost from view in the multitude of sci fi-esque industry 





I can't tell you how ace I thought it was in here, it felt in a strange way cosy...





Theres these LED light block in the bargain shops at the mo £2.99 they weigh hardly anything but they light rooms up pretty well I showed one to these droids but they didn't seem impressed but it bathed them blue, they willingly posed for this shot, I think they liked the attention as they hadn't interacted with humans for a long time.





My quest to find the control centre was rewarded.. one of the buttons causes the whole place to self destruct in a blinding nuke explosion the other makes coffee, the writings fading from them so I cant risk a brew at this time.





I find what the Aliens had created a time discontinuum for now, the invaluable soda ash mine...der doo!





A tad disillusioned that we hadn't encountered or viewed anything from the relatively safety of the maze of gangways, I recreate what could of once walked this defunct civilisation...





Farewell Half Life...






Thanks for looking and if your in the area its worth a go despite it's humongous size its not that big altho there are quite a few bits we didn't see.

Peace! ​


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 7, 2013)

woww thats amazing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thats an ace report with great pics the 360 is brill some great features to be seen there.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 7, 2013)

Cracking shots as usual! Great,funny report! It was weird in here


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 7, 2013)

Fab. Looks and sounds like a descent into surreal otherworldliness.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 7, 2013)

Cracking shots there fella


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 7, 2013)

Excellent work
im enjoying your reports a lot lately!


----------



## skankypants (Sep 7, 2013)

Great stuff MrLander,,,realy well shot..


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow this looks like my cuppa tea! Great report and pics Mr Lander, always get excited when i see a new report from yourself, guaranteed top notch pics and shits n giggles included for free!


----------



## gingrove (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the 360 even if it did make me feel seasick until I got the hang of it! fantastic report


----------



## antonymes (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice 360 Mars [loved the Pool Parc staircase too]. This place looks ace, may give it a little look soon.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 8, 2013)

*Ah Yeah!! Knew this place would look epic with some fisheye manipulations!!! Ace pix shag!! AND you found that control room... Damn you!! We missed it!! *


----------



## peterc4 (Sep 8, 2013)

good stuff mate, loving the 360, no shortage of man dust in there


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

